# More of Maine Coon kitten Wolfie...



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

he's growing up so fast! and is such a little sweetie! He is mad and loves to play but as soon as he's sleepy is on my lap/my head or close to anyone he can find! Such a snuggle kitten


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

awww he purfect :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his lovely! is he a pedigree MC ?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fabulous whiskers :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: me thinks your gonna need a bigger scratching pole soon :lol:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> his lovely! is he a pedigree MC ?


Yes he is 



> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww me thinks your gonna need a bigger scratching pole soon


Definitely! he keeps knocking it over :lol:


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the closeup, hehe. What a cutie!


----------



## kathrynhhhhh (Mar 26, 2009)

Gorgeous - great whiskers and really cute name


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love the way he hasnt grown into his ears yet love him he looks like a blue tabby


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Love his colours, how old is he now?


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

raggs said:


> Love his colours, how old is he now?


Thanks, he is nearly 4 months now. Yeah his colour is very interesting, hisdad is a silver cream and he has little patches of the same around his body. The little 'glasses' around his eyes are silvery cream too. Very cute


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Going to be a big lad, and if he is anything like our MC kitten Ozzy he will eat you out of house and home .best wishes........Chris


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

raggs said:


> Going to be a big lad, and if he is anything like our MC kitten Ozzy he will eat you out of house and home .best wishes........Chris


Yep he is starting early...always hungry!:lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you plan to show Wolfie?


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

raggs said:


> Do you plan to show Wolfie?


I'm not really sure. I don't know anything about showing or whether he would be suitable etc... always had moggies so never looked into it! Do you have any advice for a novice?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well if you could always ask the breeder if they think Wolfie is of show quality or not, as for showing, the best advice i can give you is to visit a show near you and have a look and a chat to one of the exhibitors there and get an idea of how the show day runs etc, it really is all very easy indeed and a great day out, throughout the year there are lots of shows nr the Bristol area, a few are held in Thornbury and also a few in W.S.M,


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wolfie is gorgeous I love the fact that he is very snuggly as well

Angie x


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

MissyMV6 said:


> Wolfie is gorgeous I love the fact that he is very snuggly as well
> 
> Angie x


Thanks! louie is gorgeous by the way...me and my sister were having a look through piccies of him! So lovely


----------

